# Carpentry job



## Mr Deaf (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi there
I am carpenter/joiner with more then 25 years experience.I am with visa e676.
Have i got some way to work in Australia?
Many thanks.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You should look at getting your trade qualifications accepted via. Trades Recognition Australia - Home and then if your 676 does not have a No Further Stay condition, you could see how you go seeking an employer sponsorship.
If your visa has a NFS on it and you find a sponsor, you'll need to leave and return on an ETA to apply or alternately apply from outside of Australia as if it is suspected you are not again visiting on the ETA, you could be refused entry.


----------

